# Biden is a dunce



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Vice President Joe Biden, well-known for his verbal gaffes, may have finally outdone himself, divulging potentially classified information meant to save the life of a sitting vice president.

According to a report, while recently attending the Gridiron Club dinner in Washington, an annual event where powerful politicians and media elite get a chance to cozy up to one another, Biden told his dinnermates about the existence of a secret bunker under the old U.S. Naval Observatory, which is now the home of the vice president.

The bunker is believed to be the secure, undisclosed location former Vice President Dick Cheney remained under protection in secret after the 9/11 attacks.

Eleanor Clift, Newsweek magazine's Washington contributing editor, said Biden revealed the location while filling in for President Obama at the dinner, who, along with Grover Cleveland, is the only president to skip the gathering.

According to Clift's report on the Newsweek blog, Biden "said a young naval officer giving him a tour of the residence showed him the hideaway, which is behind a massive steel door secured by an elaborate lock with a narrow connecting hallway lined with shelves filled with communications equipment."

Clift continued: "The officer explained that when Cheney was in lock down, this was where his most trusted aides were stationed, an image that Biden conveyed in a way that suggested we shouldn't be surprised that the policies that emerged were off the wall."

In December 2002, neighbors complained of loud construction work being done at the Naval Observatory, which has been used as a residence by vice presidents since 1974.

The upset neighbors were sent a letter by the observatory's superintendent, calling the work "sensitive in nature" and "classified" and that it was urgent it be completed "on a highly accelerated schedule."

Residents said they believed workers were digging deep into the ground, which would support Biden's report of a secret bunker, but officials never confirmed the purpose of the work performed.

The revelation is the latest from Biden, who has a long history of political blunders.

Most recently, he said in a televised interview that if a family member asked him about traveling he'd advise staying away from public transportation or confined spaces to avoid swine flu -- a remark described as "borderline fearmongering" by an airline spokesman.

Here's a list of 14 amusing yet cringe-worthy "Bidenisms" made during the vice president's more recent political career.

-- On March 13, 2009, Biden addressed a former Senate colleague by saying, "An hour late, oh give me a f**king break," after he arrived on Amtrak at Union Station in Washington, D.C. The vice president's expletive was caught on a live microphone.

-- During a Feb. 25, 2009, interview on CBS' "Early Show," Biden encouraged viewers to visit a government-run Web site that tracks stimulus spending. When asked for the site's web address, Biden could not remember the site's "number."

"You know, I'm embarrassed. Do you know the Web site number?" he asked an aide standing out of view. "I should have it in front of me and I don't. I'm actually embarrassed."

-- At a Jan. 30, 2009, swearing-in ceremony of senior White House staff, Biden mocked Chief Justice John Roberts for his presidential oath blunder on Inauguration Day.

"Am I doing this again?" Biden said, after Obama asked him to administer the oath. When Biden was told the swearing-in was for senior staff -- and not cabinet members -- the vice president quipped, "My memory is not as good as Justice Roberts," prompting a stern nudge from Obama.

-- On Inauguration Day, Jan. 20 2009, Biden misspoke when he told a cheering crowd of supporters, "Jill and I had the great honor of standing on that stage, looking across at one of the great justices, Justice Stewart." Justice John Paul Stevens -- not Stewart -- swore Biden in as vice president.

-- When criticizing former GOP nominee John McCain in Athens, Ohio, on Oct. 15, 2008, Biden said, "Look, John's last-minute economic plan does nothing to tackle the number-one job facing the middle class, and it happens to be, as Barack says, a three-letter word: jobs. J-O-B-S, jobs."

-- In a Sept. 22, 2008, CBS interview, Biden misspoke when he said Franklin D. Roosevelt was president when the stock market crashed in 1929.

"When the stock market crashed, Franklin D. Roosevelt got on the television and didn't just talk about the, you know, the princes of greed. He said, 'Look, here's what happened," he said. Herbert Hoover -- not Roosevelt -- was president in 1929, and television had not yet been invented in 1929.

-- During a Sept. 12, 2008, speech in Columbia, Mo., Biden called for Missouri State Sen. Chuck Graham, who is wheelchair-bound, to "stand up."

"Oh, God love ya," Biden said, after realizing his mistake. "What am I talking about?"

-- At a Sept. 10, 2008, town hall meeting in Nashua, N.H., Biden said, "Hillary Clinton is as qualified or more qualified than I am to be vice president of the United States of America. Quite frankly, it might have been a better pick than me."

-- Biden mistakenly referred to Alaska governor Sarah Palin as the "lieutenant governor" of her state during a town hall meeting on Sept. 4, 2008 at George Mason University in Manassas, Va.

"I heard a very, by the way I mean this sincerely, a very strong and a very good political speech from a lieutenant governor of Alaska who I think is going to be very formidable, very formidable not only in the campaign but in the debate," Biden said.

-- Biden said he was running for president -- not vice president -- during a Sept. 1, 2008, roundtable discussion in Scranton, Pa.

"Today is the moment for me as a United States senator running for president to put aside the national politics and focus on what's happening down there," Biden said.

-- Biden referred to John McCain as "George" during his vice presidential acceptance speech on Aug. 27, 2008, at the Democratic National Convention in Denver, Co. "Freudian slip, folks, Freudian slip," he explained.

-- Biden confused army brigades with battalions when speaking about Obama's plan for sending troops to Afghanistan.

"Or should we trust Barack Obama, who more than a year ago called for sending two additional combat brigades to Afghanistan?"

-- During his first campaign rally with Obama as his vice presidential running mate on Aug. 23, 2008, Biden introduced Obama by saying, "A man I'm proud to call my friend. A man who will be the next President of the United States -- Barack America!"

-- On Jan. 31, 2007 -- the day Biden announced his presidential bid -- the Delaware Senator was roundly criticized for calling Obama "the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man." :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I read about his latest screw up on Drudge today. I am seriously beginning to think his brain don't work. Don't let the nursing home residence with dementia hear about this, they will realize they to can get out by running for congress.


----------



## stash (Jan 20, 2007)

http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/13465_DIP_****_biden_1.jpg


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What a superior pick for VP. I sleep well knowing he is securing our nation. :roll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

and the dems said running Palin for 2nd in command on the rep ticket was too dangerous? 

:lol: :lol: well, at least the terrorists will now know where the bunker is that O'Biden will be hiding in......open mouth insert foot, Joey! :lol:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I wish Obama would quit smoking! He's got to stay healthy for for 3 1/2 years or this dumb a$$ Biden would be the Pres!!! Scares the he!! out of me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bowstring said:


> I wish Obama would quit smoking! He's got to stay healthy for for 3 1/2 years or this dumb a$$ Biden would be the Pres!!! Scares the he!! out of me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Even worse would be if Biden choked on his own tongue, then you know who is the president.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bowstring said:


> I wish Obama would quit smoking! He's got to stay healthy for for 3 1/2 years or this dumb a$$ Biden would be the Pres!!! Scares the he!! out of me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey, I'll take Biden. If someone wants to destroy your way of life do you want an idiot for an opponent or a moderately intelligent person.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Biden is the gift that just keeps on giving. He also, and one more time begs the question, how do idiots like this time & again attain the heights of political power?... :eyeroll:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

NDT: I'll tell you _how_.

The Peter Principle (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Principle):


> members of a hierarchical organization eventually are promoted to their highest level of competence, after which further promotion raises them to incompetence.


 The higher that people go, the more likely they are to be incompetent.

That explains a LOT of politicians from BOTH parties. Which ones is open to interpretation. The skills in getting elected aren't the same ones for making good decisions, unfortunately.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Bowstring said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Obama would quit smoking! He's got to stay healthy for for 3 1/2 years or this dumb a$$ Biden would be the Pres!!! Scares the he!! out of me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I have to agree with Bowstring. You can't have a puppet (Biden) without a puppeteer (Obama). This is all part of Obama's evil and diabolical plan to rule the world (muh hahahaha). Biden is next in line followed by our gal Nancy. Let me tell you people we are in deep Pelosi (poop). I think the guy who does the teleprompter is the evil genius just like the Great Oz. Obama is a stuttering fool without his teleprompter.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wouldn't underestimate Obama you dont get where he is if you're stupid

the libs made that exact same mistake with Bush and he ran rings around them on many things. Never underestimate your opposition.

Obama is a smart and crafty marxist IMO.


----------

